# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل المطول في شرح التلخيص في علم البلاغة للتفتازاني

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد فهذه مخطوطة نفيسة قام بتحميلها الأخ الكريم محمد سعيد الأبرش على موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث فجزاه الله عنا وعن طلبة العلم خيرا

بيانات المخطوط
=========
اسم الكتاب :

المطول في شرح التلخيص والتلخيص للجلال القزويني
المؤلف: سعد الدين التفتازاني
تاريخ النسخ: غير معروف
اسم الناسخ:. غير معروف
ملاحظات :. كتبت بخط نسخ مقروء وعلى حواشيها الكثير من التعليقات، وفوق المتن وضع خط أحمر.سقطت منها صفحة الغلاف و بعض الصفحات من آخره.
عدد الأوراق : 310 ورقة/ ورقات/ في الصحيفة الواحدة 21 سطراً في كل سطر 10 كلمات تقريباً.
الناشر : مشرف الشهري ومحمد سعيد الأبرش جزاهما الله خيرا


رابط التحميل:

الجزء الأول:
http://ia350610.us.archive.org/1/ite...1/motawal1.mov

الجزء الثاني:
http://ia350618.us.archive.org/1/ite...2/motawal2.mov

ملاحظة: غير لاحقة الملف من rar إلى mov كي لا يحذف من الموقع فمن يحمله فليرجع لاحقته كما كانت.

ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

الروابط خطأ

----------


## محمد بن علي المصري

الأول يعمل والثاني خطأ .... بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الوفائى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى اول طبعة للكتاب
المطبعة العامرة تركيا1268هجرية-442صفحة – ورق كتان

----------


## صادق الرافعي

إخواني الكرام . الروابط لا تعمل.
وأنا في حاجة ماسة إلى هذا الكتاب.( عاجل.)

----------


## صادق الرافعي

إخواني الكرام . الروابط لا تعمل.
وأنا في حاجة ماسة إلى هذا الكتاب.( عاجل.)

----------


## عبدالله الجغثمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني في المجلس العلمي انا في حاجة ماسة جداً لتحميل شرح التلخيص

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :اخوانى الكرام الروابط لاتعمل عندى ثانيا:كيف يمكن تغيير اللاحقة منmovالىrarوهل هناك روابط أخرى أرجو الرد للضرورة وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا  اااا

----------


## محمداحمد الحقاني الافغاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأنا أيضا في حاجة ماسة إلي هذا الكتاب المفيد , ويا حبذا لو وجدت نسخة مصورة منه علي النت

----------

